# Abandoned Vehicle Registration.



## MadMark 878 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, New on here!

I have been looking for an old series Land rover in Dubai for the last couple of months with no luck!!

However as things go I have found an abandoned one. I have asked around for the last couple of days... and it’s defiantly abandoned. Apparently it’s been sitting there for a 1.5 years.

Anyway does anyone know if I can "take" the vehicle and re register it? It would be an absolute shame to let it rot or be taken to the crusher. I have checked the reg and there are know outstanding fines.

I have heard stories that companies can ask for the reg docs if there is money owed. Can anyone help with this? Barring doing something stupid like knicking it I don't know what else I can do.

Any advice or help would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I cannot of advise on re-registration of abandoned vehicles. If this car has an outstanding loan on it (which would not show up if you are just checking for fines), it would be the property of the bank who issued the loan. It might just be that the previous owner hot-legged it to the airport in hard times and the bank is not aware of the whereabouts of the vehicle. Taking it without legally buying it from whoever owns it, would amount to theft and I personally would not advise that you try that option. You will end up biting off more than you can chew and possibly land yourself an extended stay in jail. There are plenty of vehicles available on Dubizzle, advertised in Gulf News and also from dealers, so it may be better to try these options.


----------

